# 3 questions



## FishOhioQuest (Jul 10, 2020)

Been watching some u tube videos and purchasing some tackle for flatheads. Where are these guys getting the 3 way crane swivels from? Or are they making their own from 2 barrel swivels? I also saw some fresh cut bait being used to catch flatheads recently. Is there a time in the fall where cut bait out preforms live bait? Hoping to go this month a couple times. Any thoughts or advice appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## night vision (Apr 26, 2016)

If you are looking for catfish tackle try Catfish Connection, Tackle Bandit, Bottom Dewellers or Whisker Seekers all are Tackle shops geared for catfish. As far as cut bait out preforming live bait maybe in rivers but I fish reservoirs and prefer live bait, mostly bluegill.


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

I am a live bait only guy for flatheads. I have seen them take cut bait in tailwaters. Here's something to try: in October or early November find deep holes and drift a glob of nightcrawlers through it, bouncing bottom. Put three or four on a big hook. Find the right hole and you can have some great fishing. Those wintering holes will be good every year.


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

I've never fished for flatheads but giving the size potential i would think that saltwater tackle should do the trick to handle them whiskered monster's.Just my opinion.


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

Bullheads is my favorite bait with green sunfish 2nd but for tackle Dales Tackle should have everything you need me I just always use a carolina rig for flats


----------



## FishOhioQuest (Jul 10, 2020)

Thanks for the advice/info everyone.


----------



## sliprig (Apr 6, 2004)

IMO FRESH cut bait works for flatheads. By fresh I mean caught that day and iced down. Sometimes live bait isn't worth hauling the bait tank around. If I have the tank in the boat I run live and cut bait, never know what is going to trip their trigger on any given day. Also late/early in the year the cooler temps slow the bite down so I use more cut and downsize the offering.

Slip


----------

